# SanFranDan 2019 Soil Sample - Please check out my Soil Sample Results



## SanFranDan (Apr 15, 2019)

Sent this sample to the Memphis WayPoint location.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your soil needs lime, per their recommendations. Use calcitic lime.

No need for more phosphorous. Avoid biosolids and any product with phosphorous.

Your sulfur is low. Since your pH is also low, I think you should use SOP, but it might be hard to find.

Other than that, just nitrogen. This  guide will help identify rates of what to apply/how much/when.


----------



## SanFranDan (Apr 15, 2019)

@g-man picked up a 5lb bag of SOP off amazon. Should I apply it at the suggested rate of 2#/1ksqft? How do I calculate how much I need and how many apps?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I missed that, you don't really need potassium either. 193ppm is plenty.


----------



## SanFranDan (Apr 15, 2019)

@g-man do i need to add sulfur?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes you do need the sulfur. Now I remember why the SOP. Do 1lb/ksqft/ monthly for 3 months or so.


----------



## SanFranDan (Apr 15, 2019)

@g-man should i go with Ammonium Sulfate or SOP? And what effects would either of those have on raising the soil pH? Also, I'm throwing down some more fast acting lime...im assuming this is calcitic lime since its chemical make up Ca, CaCO and CCE...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

SOP will not affect the soil pH. AMS will lower slightly.

I don't see magnesium in the bag description and it says: "Derived from calcitic limestone". You are good to use this, but follow the bag rate/frequency until you get to 61lb/ksqft that waypoint calculated.


----------

